# Would really appreciate some advice from you lovely ladies?



## Scorpio25 (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi all

Right i was wondering whether or not to go to my GP and demand for some help. I have been diagnosed with mild pco (have periods but slightly irregular and sometimes ovulate) and mild endo. I believe that again i have not ovulated this month and feel that i should be getting some help considering i have these issues. However, the docs just keep saying that it shouldnt stop me from falling pregnant and to relax.  I CANNOT relax at all and perhaps this is causing the annovulatory cycles but i am wondering if metformin might help.  I am quite thin though and worried that it will make me lose more weight or make me sick.  

Am i being too hasty after 6 months? How can i relax more? I wake up with severe anxiety every morning which is crippling me : (
Please help....x


----------



## lou3 (Jun 20, 2004)

Personally I hated it when people told me to relax as I found it very patronising!  But, having been on the IVF rollercoaster and then falling pg naturally I would advise you to give nature time - put off all the intervention if you can - your life will not be your own.  There are natural things you can do (I took agnus castus to help my hormones but take advice first I also took wheat grass) and you can follow the field of dreams philosophy (if you build it they will come) and concentrate on other things such as your house etc then after 12 months of ttc go back to your gp - I warn you its a bit like opening pandoras box!


----------



## Scorpio25 (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi Lou

Many thanks for your reply.  What were your reasons for doing IVF? How long in total did it take u to conceive naturally? 
At the moment i'm thinking that Metformin would be helpful which is something the GP could prescribe as its technically not a fertility drug. He wont refer me to a FS until 18mths. But i hear what ur saying about it opening up a whole can of worms.  We've already had lots of tests done already which was very stressful. 

Dream philosophy? Sounds interesting can you tell me how that works? Did u do it?
Also i have considered Agnus Castus but have no idea what dosage to take etc and dont want it to mess up my cycles even more. I've read some people spot on it etc.  xx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

You need to give it time honey, it might be a cliche bit you do need to relax and give it time. And with what you have said they won't start doing anything yet if they have any morals (even private clinics would be unlikely to start fertility treatment).

Metaformin is only licensed for insulin intolerance issues, and although it's sometimes given to pcos suffers who aren't suffering from insulin intolerance, if you are reasonably regular i very much doubt they would. They wont give it me and I am very irregular (anywhere from 14 to over 90 days) and ovulate about once a year.

Drs reckon that all women have at least one anovulatory cycle a year, and it takes the average couple 12-18 months to conceive.

Try doing natural things like monitoring your cycles, using opks twice a day, using pre-seed, doing the deed every other day, taking pregncare and agnus castus, and generally being healthy.

I'm sorry if you find what I have said patronising, I don't mean to be, but you havent been trying long. Added to that the fact that when you had your lap you wouldn't have been able to even ttc for a while it probably feels a lot longer than it really has been.

I know it's hard honey, but I totally agree with Lou that giving it time is better than opening pandora's box until you absolutely have too x


----------



## Scorpio25 (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi Cloudy

I know that what you're saying is right.  I havent given it a chance and feel that i need something to speed the process along.  I've seen articles that say that metformin is helpful for lean pcosers which is why i kinda think 'well what harm can it do'. I'd like to try it for atleast 6 months. I have had two anovulatory cycles already this year March and June-just worries me is all. I'm surprised they havent even trialled u on metformin considering ur cycles are that irregular.  

I do monitor my cycles, use OPK tests, use preseed, take pregnacare/omega 3 fish oils and EPO, partners on wellman ones. Doing acupuncture and now reflexology. The thing i do need to do is relax but its not coming easily! Damn it. All my friends and family are getting pregnant which is killing me inside. Gonna end up a recluse at this rate lol. xx


----------

